# عالم حواء > عالم الطبخ > المعجنات و السندويشات >  ٍٍٍِِ(خبز مقصقص) لأحلى ريوق ِِِِِِ

## غايه الدلوعه

[CENTER][CENTER]

المقادير:
3 أكواب طحين أبيض 
نصف كوب سكر عادي 
نصف كوب حليب نيدو بودره 
1 ملعقـه طعام خميره فوريـه 
نصف ملعقة صغيرة من كلا من ( الهيل والسمن والزبادي وحبة البركة او الحبة السوداء ) 
بيضـه . 

الطريقة:

- تخلط المقادير السابقة .

-ثم يضاف الماء مع العجن الى ان تصبح العجينة متماسكة وغير ملتصقة وتترك لترتاح عشر دقائق .


- تقسم العجينة الى دوائر ثم ثوضع في صينية مرشوشة بالطحين تم تغطى وتترك لمدة ساعـه لتختمر .
- بعد تخمر العجينة نرش السطح الذي سنفرد بـه العجين بالطحين وتفرد وقطع على حسب ماتبون 
مقطع او دوائر أو مثلثات 



-ثم تقلى في زيت غزير ( حار) ونبدأ بالقطع التي جهزناها في الاول وتليها اللي بعدها وهكذا ، وبعد ان يحمر الوجه نقلبها على الجهه الاخرى . 
 

 

وهذ شكل الطبق النهائي ألف عافيه على قلوبكم 




المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة عمل فطيرة الزعتر سهلة ولذيذه 
طريقة عمل البف باستري بالقشطة والقرفة 
طريقة عمل مافن التفاح والقرفة من اشهى... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز البطاطا الحلوة والشوفان صحي... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز السكر سهل ولذيذ حصري 
طريقة عمل بسكوت الزنجبيل والشوفان 
طريقة عمل خبز القرع من اشهى وصفات الشتاء حصري 
طريقة عمل مافن الكوسة بالليمون صحي ولذيذ 
طريقة عمل فطيرة الزعتر والجين سهلة ولذيذه 
طريقة عمل خبز التوست في البيت

----------


## خبالي راقي

ماشا الله علييج اختي .. 

ان شاء الله بجرب هالطريقـه .. 

وربي يعطيج الصحـه العافيـه .. }~ !

----------


## Maria_Louisa

mashkoora 3al wa9fah ^_^

----------


## سراب الحب

تسلم ايدج اختى غاية ع الطريقه
ممكن اشويها بدل القلي ؟

----------


## اسعد اللحظات

روووووووووووعة ماشاءالله تسلم ايدج

----------


## غايه الدلوعه

الله يسلمكم يالغاليات ع المرور 
الرائع وإلي نور موضوعي

----------


## غايه الدلوعه

> تسلم ايدج اختى غاية ع الطريقه
> ممكن اشويها بدل القلي ؟


امممم يصير الغلا بس جيه احلى 
واطعم ونتي براحتج

----------


## ليالي الامارات

هلالالالالالالالالالالالالالا وغلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

مشكووووووووووورة انا عاد اموووووووووووت بالمقصقص 

سلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالال الالالالالالالاكم

----------


## بنت كشيش

تسلم ايديج
نحن نسميه مندازي ويحبونه عيالي وايد وتقدرين تقطعينه على شكل نجوم روعه

----------


## my girl

يعطيج العافيه وتسلم ايديج

----------


## cute me

تسلميين الغلالا

----------


## عيون قصيد

تسلم الايادي

----------


## موزيلا

هالخبز مول ما احبه ،،، مع ان اهلي يحبونه

ربي يعطيج العافيه

----------


## & اليازية &

تسلم الايادي

----------


## احب عيالي

ما شالله تسلم ايدج

----------


## dubai girl

تسلم ايدج

----------


## ftame

سويتها اليوم سلمتى على هالمقادير بس عندى مشكله هى ما تكون فاضية من داخل ليش هل تبا زيادة بيكنج بودر او لازم تختمر اكثر من ساعتين او لازم تكون العجينة رقيقة وايد شكرا مجددا

----------


## ملكة الاحاسيس

هالعجينة تخصصنا احنا  :Smile:  بس على فكرة ما نسوي لها حبة سودا مووليه تطلع احلى من دون 


وعلى فكرة لو تضيفين لها هيل مطحون واااااااااو ولا اروع  :Smile:

----------


## ام_سيف

يعطيج العافيه حبيبتي انا بجربها

----------


## غايه الدلوعه

شاكرة لكم مروركم الرائع

----------


## غايه الدلوعه

> سويتها اليوم سلمتى على هالمقادير بس عندى مشكله هى ما تكون فاضية من داخل ليش هل تبا زيادة بيكنج بودر او لازم تختمر اكثر من ساعتين او لازم تكون العجينة رقيقة وايد شكرا مجددا



كل ماكانت العجينه تاخذه مدة في التخمير 
تطلع العجينة ولا اروع وانا عجينتي خليتها 
من فليل لين الصبح

----------


## غايه الدلوعه

> هالعجينة تخصصنا احنا  بس على فكرة ما نسوي لها حبة سودا مووليه تطلع احلى من دون 
> 
> 
> وعلى فكرة لو تضيفين لها هيل مطحون واااااااااو ولا اروع


مشكورة حبوبة عالمرور ومنكم نستفيد

----------


## توتة العين

رررررررررررررروعه تسلمين نحن بشكل يومي نسويه الكل يعجبه .. يعطيج العافيه

----------


## *القطريه*

باجر (اذا الله احياني)
باقوم الصبح وبجربها

الله يعطيج العافيه

----------


## عسوله اهلها

هع 
مجربه هالخبز بس ما اذكر اذا نفس طريقة الي سويناها

تسلم الايادي

----------


## بنت الطموح

شكرا لج حبوبه

----------


## sweet_queen

ثاااااااااااااااااانكس ع الطريقة..

----------


## ..غايب حبيبي..

بجربه باجر بإذن الله

----------


## غايه الدلوعه

شاكرة لكم مروركم إلي اسعدني 
وأتمنى تواصلكم دائما

----------


## أم حمدة2008

تسلميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين ..

----------


## باوليتا

انا احبه ... لذييييييذ

----------


## غايه الدلوعه

شاكرة مروركم الغاوي 
الله يعطيكم العافية

----------


## زهرة جوري

ماشاء الله طريقه سهله وحلووه ..

----------


## بربرينه

الله يعطيج العافيه حبوبه على هالخبز الغاوي

----------


## احلى الاسامي

تسلم ايدج.....................

----------


## الكشيخه

صحيح نحن بعد انسميه مندازي 

تسلم ايدج

----------


## غايه الدلوعه

تسلمون على المرور الغاوي

----------


## حرم المهيــري

مااشااء اللهـ غااوي

----------


## almono

يعطيج العافيه على هالمقصص

احبه واااايد

----------


## بنت الدار828

تسلم يمناج

----------


## الجناحيه

ما شاالله عليج تسلم ايدج

----------


## الجازي 66

بالتوفييييييييييييييييييق

----------


## عنقود العنب

روووووووووووعة ماشاءالله تسلم ايدج

----------


## مريم العامري

لو في العين جان خليتج تطرشيليبه من الريوق الغاوي

----------


## رووررريت

ما شا لله تسلم ايدج يالغاليه 
واااااو طريقه حلوه

----------


## غايه الدلوعه

شاكرة لكم مروركم 
الله يعطيكم العافية

----------


## miss raw3a

thnx sissss

----------


## nora222

> تسلم ايديج
> نحن نسميه مندازي ويحبونه عيالي وايد وتقدرين تقطعينه على شكل نجوم روعه




ME TOO U R FROM KANYA HAHAHA

----------


## حرمه يديده

بعد لو معاه جاي كرررررررررك .. يستوي تووووووووووووووووووووووووب .. 

كنا نطلبه دايما من ربيعة اختي .. اعتقد هي اكله يمنيه .. و لذيذه عالعصر او الصبح .. >> آكلها مع الجبن ..

----------


## --أم سيف--

woooooow

----------


## حزينة المساء

شكرا عالطريقة

----------


## أم شموتي

جربته وأهلي أدمنوا عليه...

رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع..

----------


## ام شامخ 2

تسلم الاياااااادي

----------


## غايه الدلوعه

شكرا خوااااتي عااالمرور الطيب 
وبااالعاااافيه على قلوبكم

----------


## غايه الدلوعه

UP UP UP
^ــــــــــــــــــ^

----------


## يراع الأمل

شكلها يميممي  :Smile: 

بستفسر عن المقادير ...

مقدار كوب الحليب العادي أو كاس الماي ؟

----------


## غايه الدلوعه

> شكلها يميممي 
> 
> بستفسر عن المقادير ...
> 
> مقدار كوب الحليب العادي أو كاس الماي ؟



كوب الحليب الغلا ومشكورة عالمرور

----------


## قطرات العلم

*تسلمين حبيبتي وإن شاء الله باجر اجربها*

----------


## أم مها11ري

*حلو ماشاء الله*
*تسلم الايادي*
*ربي يبارك لج*

----------


## ميار

روووووووووعه 

تسلمي على طريقتك

----------


## حدي دلوعه

يسلمووووووووووووو  :Smile: 

ان شاء الله اجربها

----------


## شموخ_85

يميييي

تم الحفظ

تسلميييييييييييين

----------


## smowt galb

امووووووووووووووت عليه 
تسلمين حبوبه

----------


## مراااااحب

يسلموووووووووووو...

----------


## بدر0البدور

مشكوووووووووورة على الطريقة

----------


## ام ندى ...

يسلموو الايادي الغاليه

----------


## مدى رضاكم

يعطيج ربى العافيه بجربه ان شاءالله

----------


## Hno0odah

شرات المندازي او الممتازي ما اعرف شو اسمه 
بس يرانا اليمنيين اييبولنا منه 
شكرا على الطرح

----------


## روضه للفساتين

يعطيج الصحه العافيه على هالابداع الجميل

----------


## غايه الدلوعه

شكرا عالمرور خواااتي

----------


## وردة 2000

تسلم ايدج

----------


## كلباويه

خواتي بغيت لوسمحتن طريقة محلى زايد

----------


## الجرح ارحم

ماشااء الله

حلووو × حلووو

يسلمووو ع الطرح الجمييل

----------

